# Affordable Multi ch power amp?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions, I am open to $200-$1000 suggestions. 
Plan on buying it after I get another job, right now im looking.
I might try running 11ch with my onkyo 818. need atleast a 5ch amp.

I liked the XPA-7 but it was $500 above what Im willing to spend. Perhaps I could look into a used one.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Outlaw makes well-regarded amps. The 7125 is $999.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as multi channel is concerned the Emotiva is about the only one that falls into the price range your looking at.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> As far as multi channel is concerned the Emotiva is about the only one that falls into the price range your looking at.


Are you suggesting them? or should I raise my budget lol.
The outlaw Model 7125 is only 125w /rms is that enough?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

125watts is plenty, either the Emotiva or the Outlaw are great options but way at the top of your budget.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> 125watts is plenty, either the Emotiva or the Outlaw are great options but way at the top of your budget.


Yeah makes me wonder if I also need more expensive speakers, I do like the sound of klipsch Icon for movies though. It is the lower end of klipsch line.

Is it bad to spend more on amp then my speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

speakers is definitely the biggest improvement but if you dont have enough power to play the speakers without distortion its no advantage. your 818 has a beefy amp section but it wont do more than about 80watts all channels driven.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd suggest you consider used, not a lot of stuff to wear out and you can find great deals on very nice amps. Could get an Acurus A125, Parasound HCA-855A, or Anthem MCA-5 for $400 - $500 for example.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

nova said:


> I'd suggest you consider used, not a lot of stuff to wear out and you can find great deals on very nice amps. Could get an Acurus A125, Parasound HCA-855A, or Anthem MCA-5 for $400 - $500 for example.


Yeah good idea, then I can add more to my speaker budget.:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought 2 used amps off e-Bay, both have been fantastic amps for a very good price. They both looked new and I have no complaints.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> As far as multi channel is concerned the Emotiva is about the only one that falls into the price range your looking at.


Emotiva XPA 5, XPA 3, and XPA 2, along with the new outlaw 5 channel are the only ones that are in your price range that'd I would possibly recommend. 

The possibly I said is due to the overwhelming need I felt to add an additional amp to my Onkyo TX-NR838. Did a demo with the lower UPA 500, and a JVC amp I forgot I had in storage. Could not tell any difference at all. 

Looked and saw that your 818 is rated at 135 a channel like my 838. The video processing is better on the newer model, yet imagine the power output is the same if not identical. Here are the test bench numbers for the 838:


Test Bench
Two channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
0.1% distortion at 134.9 watts
1% distortion at 173.4 watts

Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
0.1% distortion at 110.5 watts
1% distortion at 129.3 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
0.1% distortion at 84.9 watts
1% distortion at 100.0 watts


Link for further details below.

What kind of speakers do you have and what are the # of watts specs for each? Don't need the brand name, just the specs. 

Unless your surround and rear speakers have specs of 200 watts or close to that you don't need a 5 channel regardless of what any salesman says. One is likely to follow this post. 

There's a possibility that you need a 2 channel power amp for your front stage in your L & R. Need the specs to answer that though. 

Highly doubt you need a 5 and would be very surprised if you needed the 7. The XPA 7 purchase would be a waste of $ in my opinion because you wouldn't be using any of the quality power from the Onkyo with it. 


http://www.soundandvision.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr838-av-receiver-test-bench#PyQ3HaYTkJelDBCJ.99


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

kingnoob said:


> Yeah good idea, then I can add more to my speaker budget.:T


With used speakers you can find some great deals as well,just test them out! I have 3 Marantz mono blocks that I bought used and they work like a charm!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

TomFord said:


> Emotiva XPA 5, XPA 3, and XPA 2, along with the new outlaw 5 channel are the only ones that are in your price range that'd I would possibly recommend.
> 
> Unless your surround and rear speakers have specs of 200 watts or close to that you don't need a 5 channel regardless of what any salesman says. One is likely to follow this post.
> 
> ...


I am running klipsch Icon line , they dont require much power to run actually.
818 seems to run them easily. Ive gotten it to run 9channels w/front heights, 4rears. How this is possible with 7 amps is a real odd thing.

I might just need a 2ch amp or two used monoblocks for my klipsch icon kf-26 floorstanders. Then I could go 9ch with a lot more power.
kf-26 SENSITIVITY: 97 dB @ 2.83v/1m , POWER HANDLING: 100W RMS / 400W Peak.
KB-15 bookshelf speaker 85W RMS / 340W Peak , 
KC-25 Center Speaker LOW FREQUENCY EXTENSION: 74Hz
SENSITIVITY: 98dB @ 2.83V / 1m
POWER HANDLING: 100W RMS / 400W Peak .

SP-FS52 - I am not them running right now.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

kingnoob said:


> I am running klipsch Icon line , they dont require much power to run actually.
> 818 seems to run them easily. Ive gotten it to run 9channels w/front heights, 4rears. How this is possible with 7 amps is a real odd thing.
> 
> I might just need a 2ch amp or two used monoblocks for my klipsch icon kf-26 floorstanders. Then I could go 9ch with a lot more power.
> ...


The main reason that you're 818 has no trouble running the is this spec
SENSITIVITY:	97 dB @ 2.83v/1m

This number is usually in the high 80's or 91-92 on the majority of speakers. Excluding speakers in the high end, yet even many of those don't have a sensitivity near that high. 94-95 is the highest I've seen recently, but haven't been searching like in the past.

What that translates to is the speakers with generate 97 dB at 1 meter away with 1 watt of power. If you had speakers with a sensitivity of 87 which is quite common I may recommend an additional amp if they had power requirements of 250-300. Here's the rub on your specs of 
"POWER HANDLING:	100W RMS / 400W Peak"
it's the 100 watts RMS where the 400 watt peak is not RMS (continous steady watts) that 400 watts is referring to dynamic watts which are misleading and don't incorporate into a # that you need to know let alone use. 
The 'best' range for any home speaker is 10-15 watts above the RMS rating. So 110-115 in your case. They run the most efficiently in that area and least susceptible to damage. 
If you were to hook up 400 watts RMS to those with the mono blocks you mentioned you would most likely blow them quickly. Running 200-250 watts RMS at the highest end to each is the most you should even consider. 

What were u using for the rear and height channels for the 9 channel? 

Subwoofer? 

If you don't have one I'd would trade the FS-52's for one if I were you. Demo a subwoofer at minimum, most companies allow 30 day trial. They are an excellent purchase (52's) and one I would of kept if I had the room/need for them.

As far as power, I firmly believe you are fine. Especially with that obscenely high sensitivity #. 1 of the rare specs u can look at to get a true understanding of what a speaker is like without hearing them first. That's one of the highest #'s I've seen on home speakers and haven't seen any above 101. If you need to prove yourself I did, purchase something that you can demo and not a used amp

Really need the sub more than anything in my opinion. You've yet to scratch the surface on bass


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

My sub build thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/sealed-subwoofer-build-projects/66249-si-15-sub-woofer-ported-vs-sealed-7.html
My room is too small for me to consider a second 15,18" sub right now.

Only my Pioneers have low sensitivity, 

Front heights, Icon bookshelves of same trim line. Front heights , I may switch to wides for my room type.
Surrounds are vintage RTR exp9 w/ upgraded goldwood woofers.

Pioneers were my 9th ch rear surrounds, but aren't being ran right now.


----------

